# VA Power lineman dies



## rb_in_va (Sep 13, 2004)

David Whitten
Just went to the wake of a friend last night. He died of a brain aneurysm in his sleep. He was a lineman for Dominion VA Power. I really didn't know him that well, but some friends of mine are very good friends with him and his wife. He leaves behind a 4 month old son as well. The guy was a hardcore Harley rider and musician, and lived life to the fullest. He did a lot of storm work in VA and elsewhere. I thought some of you guys might know or had heard of him. When I got to the funeral home, there were so many Harleys around you would have thought it was a wake for a rock star or something. Then I looked around at the pictures of Dave with his friends and bandmates, and realized that he was a rock star. Dave's own bike was inside the funeral home as well. What an awesome machine that is. Such attention to detail. Even though I wasn't good friends with Dave, it hit me pretty hard. He's the last guy I expected to see in a casket...


----------



## Jumper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sad when someone goes before his time. Aneurysms are deadly and rarely caught before they kill or cause serious damage. Hope this guy found time to buy some life insurance. Many for some reason do not, thinking they are going to last forever I guess.


----------

